# Exterior door swing & landings R311.3.2



## mtlogcabin

R311.3.1 Floor elevations at the required egress doors.
Landings or finished floors at the required egress door shall not be more than 1-1/2 inches
(38 mm) lower than the top of the threshold.

Exception: The landing or floor on the exterior side shall not be more than 7-3/4 inches
(196 mm) below the top of the threshold provided the door does not swing over the
landing or floor.

Where exterior landings or floors serving the required egress door are not at grade, they
shall be provided with access to grade by means of a ramp in accordance with Section
R311.8 or a stairway in accordance with Section R311.7.

R311.3.2 Floor elevations for other exterior doors.
Doors other than the required egress door shall be provided with landings or floors not
more than 7-3/4 inches (196 mm) below the top of the threshold.

Exception: A landing is not required where a stairway of two or fewer risers is located
on the exterior side of the door, provided the door does not swing over the stairway.

Discussion in the office,  Does R311.3.2 permit the door to swing out over the landing
as long as the landing is not more than 7.75 inches below the threshold.   I believe it
does.  Some in the office do not.  Never came up before since all swing the door inward
in this snow climate, but we have a project that has the rear door swinging out on a
covered porch. The front door meets R311.3.1, so this is not a required egress.


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Unlike the restriction for the required exit doors the code does not restrict the swing for other exterior doors except without a landing and three or more risers IMO. Examples decks and balconies. 

"At other than the required exit door, the floor or landing on either side of the door is permitted to be 7.75 inches below the top of the threshold, and the door may swing in either direction."

Source 2015 RESIDENTIAL CODE ESSENTIALS Based on the 2015 IRC


----------



## mtlogcabin

Just found this committee interpretation from the 2003 edition. 

INTERNATIONAL RESIDENTIAL CODE CHAPTER 3 BUILDING PLANNING SECTION R311.4.3, SECOND EXCEPTION IRC Interpretation No. 08-05 2003 Edition Issued: 12-29-05 
R311.4.3 Landings at doors. There shall be a floor or landing on each side of each exterior door. 
Exception: Where a stairway of two or fewer risers is located on the exterior side of a door, other than the required exit door, a landing is not required for the exterior side of the door. The floor or landing at the exit door required by Section R311.4.1 shall not be more than 1.5 inches (38 mm) lower than the top of the threshold. The floor or landing at exterior doors other than the exit door required by Section R311.4.1 shall not be required to comply with this requirement but shall have a rise no greater than that permitted in Section R311.5.3. Exception: The landing at an exterior doorway shall not be more than 7 3/4 inches (196 mm) below the top of the threshold, provided the door, other than an exterior storm or screen door does not swing over the landing. The width of each landing shall not be less than the door served. Every landing shall have a minimum dimension of 36 inches (914 mm) measured in the direction of travel. ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! Q: 

Does the Second Exception in Section R311.4.3, which permits the landing to be 7-3/4 inches below the top of the threshold, apply to all exterior doors, including the required exit door?
 A: Yes. The required exit door is classified as an exterior door. The provisions of the Second Exception in Section R311.4.3 permits a landing to be placed a maximum of 7-3/4 inches below the top of the threshold at any exterior doorway, which does include the required exit door. ___________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## ICE

mtlogcabin said:


> I believe it does some in the office do not.



I agree with you.


----------



## Rick18071

I always wondered why it is not safe to have a door swing over a stairway with no landing but it is safe to have a storm or screen door swing over the stairway. What's the difference?


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Rick18071 said:


> I always wondered why it is not safe to have a door swing over a stairway with no landing but it is safe to have a storm or screen door swing over the stairway. What's the difference?


Typically storm doors have glass panels that will provide visibility on the other side of the door.


----------

